# Foundation Stone Of Harmandar Sahib Ji



## amar_jkp (Mar 10, 2007)

is its true ?


OUNDATION OF THE TEMPLE 

According to the earliest Sikh tradition, Guru Arjan laid himself the foundation stone of the Harimandir himself. A mason, so goes the story, accidentally displaced the brick (foundation stone). On seeing this, the Guru prophesied that the foundation would be laid again in the near future. This version of Bhai Santokh Singh is carried by almost all subsequent Sikh sources right up to the twentieth century. Giani Gian Singh has thought it fit to add to the Version the fact that the foundation of the temple was laid by Guru Arjan on Kartik' Sudi 5, 1645 BK (AD 1588). The renowned English Scho1ar, 'M.A. Macauliffe who sought help from Bhai Kahn Singh Nabha for collecting data for his book, The Sikh Religion, records that Guru Arjan laid the foundation of the Harimandir on 1st Magh. 1645 BK (AD 1589). The same date is to be found in the Mahankosh of Kahan Singh Nabha. Two modern Sikh historians, Teja Singh Ganda Singh, accept this version. The later Sikh tradition, however, persists in believing that the foundation of the Temple was laid by the Muslim Saint, Mir Mohammad (AD 1550-1635) popularly known as Hazrat MiA Mir of Lahore, on a request from Guru Arjan, the year being the same. The first recorded reference to this version is to be met in The Punjab Notes and Queries. It records that 'The foundation-stone of the Harimandir was laid by Mian Mir, between whom and Guru Ram Das there existed a strong friendship." The contributor of the entry, E. Nicholl, (Secretary, Municipal Committee, Amritsar) does not cite any authority; he merely states the fact. Likewise, he attributes the story relating to the mason's accidentally displacing the brick and the prophecy regarding the relaying of the foundation by Mian Mir. It is a pity that this fact is not supported by any of the earlier Sikh sources, nor by Persian chroniclers including biographers of Saint Mian Mir. This tradition, however, got a strong footing in the twentieth century Sikh literature and was adopted by both Indian and European scholars writing on the subject. Soon, this version gained currency. Even the Report issued by the Darbar Sahib Authority followed this version. 

(The 'Mian Mir' version was the fabrication of one writer, Buttey Shah, who was commissioned by the British, during 1850's to write 'Sikh History', and then most of the later writers followed suit. Being a Muslim, Buttey Shah wrote that the foundation stone was laid by Mian Mir - in order to glorify the Muslim Saint and inferior the status of the Sikh Gurus. There was no need for the Guru to ask Mian Mir to lay the foundation stone. Nothing was going to be achieved by this gesture. Abdali destroyed the temple thrice - if the foundation was actually laid by Mian Mir - would he dared do that? For a detailed description on the 'Foundation' read Bhai Kirpal Singh's 'Harmandir Sahib'. Bhai Sahib was the head granthi of the Golden Temple for over 26 years and he wrote this after a considerable research. 

In an article written by Major H.H.Cole in "Golden Temple at Amritsar, Punjab", he writes,".....It is stated in the official list of buildings of interest published by the Punjab Government in 1875 that the DESIGN of the temple repaired by Ranjit Singh was BORROWED from the shrine of the Muhammadan Saint MIAN MIR, near Lahore (1635 AD) (article in Wall paintings of Punjab & Haryana by K.S.Kang) 

It is quite a possibility that the later writers took the above as an indication to the foundation stone being laid by Mian Mir. (Kanwal) ) 

frame


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: foundation stone of harmandar sahib*

Yes, I have heard of the same too. "Guru Arjan laid himself the foundation stone of the Harimandir himself."


----------



## Nadeem (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: foundation stone of harmandar sahib*

Kaur writes: "Guru Arjan laid himself the foundation stone of the Harimandir himself." I think this is a spurious suggestion because the Qadiri sufis of Lahore have no real reason, purpose or motive to continue maintaining cordial relations with Sikhs. Infact the descendants of Hazrat Mian Mir-Ji have kept the Rosary given to them by Guru Arjun Dev-Ji and the tradition that Hazrat Mian Mir-Ji laid the foundation stone survives in all the older accounts. For more information on this see the articles on 'Sikh-Muslim relations' in SikhSpectrum.com Quarterly.


----------



## simpy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: foundation stone of harmandar sahib*

*Respected Nadeem Ji I am still waiting for the answer to my question: With Due respect to Sufism,  Are there any Mosques on this earth where Sufism is Practiced e.g. men and women pray together?????*




*forgive me please*


----------



## Nadeem (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: foundation stone of harmandar sahib*

Surinder-Ji,

Sat Sri Akaal

Apologies for not answering your question - I think I may have missed it while replying to others. 

Yes, indeed, there are places were Sufis gather - men and women. Usually in Mosques in Eastern Countries but in the West mostly in each others' homes.


----------



## simpy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: foundation stone of harmandar sahib*

*Respected Saadh Sangat ji,*


*from my own personal experience and after talking to all of my  Muslim (includes Sufism believers) friends, it is the one common answer i am getting - Even Sufi Shaikhs while following Sufi Mat they were/are following almost all of the outer practices of Islaam , that is the reason there is always  seperate worship arrangements for women even in Sufi Mosques. *

*Respected Naddeem Ji,*

*just trying to make everybody aware of the common facts and practices. Please do not feel that i am trying to prove you wrong.*




*please forgive me*


----------



## Nadeem (Mar 11, 2007)

Dear Surinder Kaur-Ji,

Thank you for your message.

In Sufism the presence of a living Sufi Master [Guru] can enable a disciple to understand that the outer forms of worship [segregation of the sexes, wearing of Hijab etc] are but symbols of inward realisation. Intelligent persons are drawn to Sufism because of its insistence that outward religion only acts as a support of the inner religion which transcends all forms. Therefore, in teaching a disciple the meaning of the inner religion, outer forms sometimes have to be stressed at this level in order for the disciple to understand the relationship between the two. The Guru or Master has to teach individuals with varying degrees of understanding; if this were not the case then great harm can be caused both to the disciple and to others. The differences between the sexes is not the invention of any religion but a fact of nature. Equally, the equality of the sexes is not the invention of any religion but a fact of our spiritual nature. These two things are not contradictory but are, at the same time, not always adequately understood by people in the way Masters or Gurus intend. 

Also, the rules governing modesty for both men and women are symbolic; for example, precious items such as Holy Books are, in many traditions, veiled or covered with a special cloth without the suggestion that such coverings are demeaning to the Book; similarly if women are regarded as precious jewels then their covering or veiling takes on a purely symbolic meaning. 

However, in God's House, there is no veiling; in Mecca men and women are not segregated when they stand in front of the Kaaba and when they perform the Hajj. So really these things are relative to our understanding. Many Sufi orders do not segregate the sexes but when they do it is usually prevent errors from occuring in the minds of the ignorant or ill-prepared. If a man is full of sexual desires and comes to visit his Guru the presence of females can disturb his mental equilibrium and so the Guru may feel that a limited degree of segregation is necessary until, at some later stage of maturity, the veils can be lifted. But, as the Sufis say: "God knows best"!


----------



## satnamwaheguru (Jun 11, 2009)

It was in fact Guru Arjan Dev ji himself who kept the foundation stone of Golden Temple . The story that a 
mason misplaced the brick keeping it in a wrong Dir4ection or the opposite of the correct direction and Guru Ji then saying that  the temple would be destroyed and then rebuilt is challenged by some authors . according to the book "Harmandir Sahib Da Sunaihri Itihaas"  no such event happened .


Spread the Word Of Sikhism
Sikh Religious , Historical and Cultural Books - Sikh Religious Items - Kirpans, Chaur Sahib , Rumaale etc


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 11, 2009)

satnamwaheguru ji 

Forum member Gyani ji has tried to clear up the confusion on this many times. Thanks for your correction. I am sure that he will eventually stop by this thread and provide more information. The link you posted is very helpful too.


----------

